# Last ride at Crosby...



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my last ride... at about the 5 minute mark is when I almost drowned my Brute.. my wife freaked out and moved the camera though, so you cant see when I jumped off into neck deep water to keep it from going under...

Sorry it takes a while to load, I didn't have time to edit it...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Whoa! That was a close call. good catch. Is that a river crossing or a pond you were playing in?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Whoa! That was a close call. good catch. Is that a river crossing or a pond you were playing in?


It's a big open area that usually has sand bars with several holes that you can drive through, but you can usually see the holes... This day, the river was way up and the entire area that is usually exposed was about a foot under water, so it was hard to judge exactly where the deep spots were... I knew it was there, but i hit it on the edge, so my bike was already tilted when the tires stopped touching bottom... If you search for my other videos on here, or my YouTube channel, there are more videos at the same area, but in "normal" conditions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> It's a big open area that usually has sand bars with several holes that you can drive through, but you can usually see the holes... This day, the river was way up and the entire area that is usually exposed was about a foot under water, so it was hard to judge exactly where the deep spots were... I knew it was there, but i hit it on the edge, so my bike was already tilted when the tires stopped touching bottom... If you search for my other videos on here, or my YouTube channel, there are more videos at the same area, but in "normal" conditions...


 
Yeah gotta love it when the tide comes in lol. I didn't use to even give it any thought when I was runnin across there on the 6", but now I'm a tiny bit shorter and whole lot narrower so I get the full pucker factor! Good vid bro.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

why is it your last ride?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

mini bogger said:


> why is it your last ride?


I meant from the last time I rode out there... Not that it's the last time period...  I will be back out there after we get some rain! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

oh lol. just the way you put it with the dot dot dot at the end made me think it was your last ride ever. good video


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

nice vid. have to agree with filthy about the tide. hope the river is up this weekend gonna go play on it saturday.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I heard on youtube in the comments its closing up? Where is crosby at like what state, I could only dream of riding here


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> I heard on youtube in the comments its closing up? Where is crosby at like what state, I could only dream of riding here


There are millions of rumors about Crosby closing and all kinds of stuff... But as long as they are open, I'll keep riding there... It's in Texas just east of Houston


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hp488 said:


> nice vid. have to agree with filthy about the tide. hope the river is up this weekend gonna go play on it saturday.


Gonna attempt to hit up down south Offroad this weekend... Maybe Sunday morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

